# Paint and Body work



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, 

I need someone who is good at painting cars as I want a full respray however the last "paint man" I went it who is recommended by loads in Northern Ireland did a horrible job.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

James McMullan (JA Autobody is Castledawson) is the only man I would use.


----------

